
Ask HN: C++ in Intro Class to Programming and Writing Code at Exams on a Paper? - agigao
Hello HN.<p>My local university is undergoing through CS curriculum&#x2F;program updates, but they still hold very tight onto the idea of teaching Programming Intro with C++ and writing code at exams on paper which the staff manually type into editor, compile and check for &quot;correctness&quot;.<p>I find this practice utterly unjustified.<p>What do you think?<p>I&#x27;m quite concerned about the fact that many(and I mean it) students do actually ditch the idea of becoming programmer after failing in that very class.
======
kobiguru
This is a bad idea. because one missing comma could screw up the program not
mention which compilers they would likely run the program.

That being said if you are comfortable with basics you can learn a lot from
this book

[http://www.keithschwarz.com/coursereader.pdf](http://www.keithschwarz.com/coursereader.pdf)

